# A3 5-door. alternative style?



## Scowiland (Apr 9, 2002)

I've seen the "renditions" and "concept" drawings (or whatever you want to call them) of the A3 5 door. Frankly they aren't that appealing to me and honestly I dont think they are the actual car that is going to be available. 
Take into consideration one of Audi's sister production models to get an idea of what the 5 door may look like. I'm refering to Seat's Leon. 
It has similar lines as does the A3 3 door, only with...5 doors.
Now I may not have all the facts, adn I'm sure some of you will hound me for that, but if the pics that I've seen are the actual 5 door coming to the U.S. you can count me out, but if it's going to be very similar to the Leon then sign me up. (that's only if the 3 door is definetly not coming to the U.S.)


----------



## B5er (Mar 30, 1999)

*A3-5*

I think I'd go the GTi route before I'd get a 1.8T 5 door A3. Actually I will buy nothing but the 241hp v6 in a 3 door. Or maybe marketing folks who decide against a 3 door for the US can kiss my ass as I buy a US Spec Lotus Elise.


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: A3-5 (B5er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5er* »_I think I'd go the GTi route before I'd get a 1.8T 5 door A3. Actually I will buy nothing but the 241hp v6 in a 3 door. Or maybe marketing folks who decide against a 3 door for the US can kiss my ass as I buy a US Spec Lotus Elise.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My thoughts exactly. I saw a nice Elise in a showroom this weekend in SF. Beautiful car.


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A3-5 (Grimnebulin)*

I'm sorry but how can you compare an A3 or GTI with an Elise? If the Elise has competition it's the miata or mr2. It's like saying if the A3 doesn't come in a 3 door, I'm gonna buy a Hummer.








I hope Audi brings both the 3 and 5 door over. I like the looks of the 3 door but I prefer the utility of a 5 door. 

D'nardo


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: A3-5 (colucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colucci* »_I'm sorry but how can you compare an A3 or GTI with an Elise? If the Elise has competition it's the miata or mr2. It's like saying if the A3 doesn't come in a 3 door, I'm gonna buy a Hummer.







... 

Never said I would buy an Elise, just said it was a nice car.


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A3-5 (Grimnebulin)*

Alright Grimey I'll cut you some slack, but B5er has no excuse!!!








D'
PS. I agree, the Elise is a pretty cool car.


----------



## Scowiland (Apr 9, 2002)

this is why forums suck. You start one topic and five or six replies into it, people are talking about a whole new topic. so whats the news on the 5 door and what do other people think it will look like?


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (Scowiland)*

the november (or december?) Road & Track has a nice illustration of A3 5 door on page 54 that is much better looking than the photochopped versions making the rounds at all the VW/Audi forums. go check it out


----------



## Scowiland (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (bzcat)*

is there any possibility that you can post the illustration on the forum?


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

my scanner needs new bulb. I asked someone to scan it last month when it first came out but everyone just ignored me as if they never heard of Road & Track. it should be available in your local library.


----------

